# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  الأبيات الضابطة...شارك معنا هنا.

## أبو وائل الجزائري

جرت عادة العلماء وخاصة المتأخرون منهم بنظم الأبيات الضابطة, وهي الجامعة  للنظائر العلمية المشتركة في أمر جامع بينها, تقريبا وتيسيرا على طالب العلم.
 وقد تكون هذه الضوابط أبيات مفردة منثورة في بطون الكتب وكم في الزوايا من خبايا,و قد تكون منظومات تامّة تطول وتقصر,وقد تكون ضمن منظومات طويلة.
وهذا النوع من النظم شائع في كل الفنون العلمية من العقائد وأحكام الفروع الفقهية و الحديث واللغة والقراءات...الخ. 
وقد عنّ لي أن أفتح هذه الصفحة بقصد المشاركة ممن يريد, في تجميع هذه الأبيات الضابطة المتناثرة وحبذا لو تكون طريقة المشاركة وفق هذا النمط:
1-ذكر العلم والفن الذي يندرج فيه هذا الضابط.
2-ذكر المصدر والمرجع إن أمكن وذكر اسم الناظم.
3-التعليق بشيئ يكشف هذا الضابط إن كان في المعنى خفاء.
4-التعليق بنقد أو اعتراض او استدراك ان كان للعلماء عليه تعقب.
5-التشكيل لألفاظه حتى يُقرأ صحيحا,ويُصوَّب الخطأُ إن كان.
وأبدأ أنا بضابط يكون أنموذجا ومثالا لما بعده فأقول:
من ضوابط التوحيد والاعتقاد:
قال الناظم:
علمٌ يقينٌ واخلاصٌ وصدقُك معْ===محبةٍ وانقيادٍ والقبولِ لها
وزِيدَ ثامنُها:الكفران   منك بما===سوى الإلهِ من الأشياء قد أُلِها
هذا الضابط: لاأعلم ناظمه,وهو مذكور في بعض كتب التوحيد ومنها رسالة "الدروس المهمة لعامة الامة"للشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز-رحمة الله عليه-في  أولها,وهو نظم ضابط لشروط"الشهادتين"  الثمانية حتى تكون نافعة لصاحبها في الآخرة وهي:
1-العلم المنافي للجهل.
2-اليقين المنافي للشك.
3-الاخلاص المنافي للشرك.
4-الصدق المنافي للكذب.
5-المحبة المنافية للبغض.
6-الانقياد المنافي للترك.
7-القبول المنافي للرد.
8-الكفر بما يُعبد من دون الله-تعالى-
على هذا النمط

فمن كان يحفظ أوكان قرأ أو سمع من هذه الابيات الضابطة ورغب في المشاركة للافادة فالباب مفتوح وفق الله الجميع.

----------


## الأمين

بسم الله
جميلة هي فكرتك ..
ومن هذا الباب 
نظم بعضِهم لبعض الأحاديث المتواترة بنوعيها (اللفظية والمعنوية) ؛ بقوله :
مما تواترَ حديث من كذب ** ومن بنى لله بيتاً واحتسب
ورؤيةٌ شفاعةٌ والحوضُ ** ومسحُ خفينِ وهذي بعضُ

ومما أعجبني قولُ العلامةِ الشِنقِيطيّ محمد ولْد عبدالودود رحمه الله في الموثّق (وهو نظمٌ حديثٌ لمتن عُمْدةِ الفِقه) ويظهر أن الشيخ ممن ذُلّل له سبك النظم :
عدة أركان الصلاة اثنا عشر ** أولها عداً : قيامُ من قدر
ثم تلي تكبيرة الإحرام ** قراءة الأم من الإمامِ
والفذّ ، والركوع واعدد رفعه ** واعدد سجوده على ذي السبعة
جلوسه عنه مع اطمئنانه ** في كل ما ذُكرَ من أركانه
كذا التشهدُ الأخير وبذا ** في حكمه جلوسه له احتذى
تسليمة أولى ، وترتيب الأدا ** فلا تتمُّ دون ما قد سُرِدا

وابتدأ الواجبات ببيتٍ لطيفِ المعنى :
والواجبات سبعةٌ : تكبيرُها ** غيرَ التي بها تُقادُ عِيرُها 
وهو تشبيهٌ بديعٌ


ولي مشاركات يسيرة في ذلك 
ومن نظمي المتواضع لبعض المسائل : 

 شروط الزكاة :
وللزكاة يا أُخيَّ إن تُرِد ** شروطها فخمسة من العدد
حرية ،من بعدها الإسلامٌ ** ملك النصاب ، وكذا التمامُ..
للملك ، بعده مضي حولِ ** فافهم -هديت- ما أتى من قولي

موانع التكفير :
جهلٌ ، وإكراهٌ ، وتأويلٌ ، خطا ** موانعٌ تأتي عن الكفر غِطا
بشرطها (1)فكن به عليما ** واحذر طريق الزيغ(2) أن ترومَ

(1)بشرطها : أي مراعاة التفاصيل في هذه الموانع ، فليس كل تأويلٍ يُقبل ، ولا كلُ جهلِ ، به صاحبُه يُعذر .
(2)طريق الزيغ : هو مسلك المرجئة والخوارج .


والله تعالى أعلم .

----------


## أم هانئ

جزاكم الله خيرا على الفائدة ...

سَبْعٌ مِن الصَّحبِ فَوقَ الأَلفِ قد نَقَلُوا *** مِن الحَدِيثِ عن المُختَارِ خَير مُضَر

أَبُو هُرَيرَةَ سَعْدٌ جَابِرٌ أَنَسٌ *** صِدِّيقَةٌ وابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ كَذَا ابنُ عُمَر



لا أعلم الناظم / كذا تلقيناها بالسماع من أكثر من شيخ .
وفي النظم سرد للمكثرين من الرواية عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -
وهم من رووا أكثر من ألف حديث عنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وهم :


1- أبو هريرة ( عبد الرحمن بن صخر الدوسي اليماني ) أرجح ما قيل من أسمائه .
2- سعد بن مالك بن سينان الأنصاري ( أبو سعيد الخدري )
3-جابر بن عبد الله بن حرام الأنصاري
4- أنس بن مالك خادم رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -
5- عائشة بنت أبي بكر الصديق زوج رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -
6- عبد الله بن عباس ابن عم رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -
7- عبد الله بن عمر بن الخطاب


                         رضي الله عن الجميع .

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

أحسن الله إليكم جميعًا ..
وزيادة للفائدة عن المكثرين من الرواية عن رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ ..
قال السيوطي ـ رحمه الله ـ :
والمكثرون في رواية الأثرْ *** أبو هريرة يليه ابن عمرْ
وأنس والبحر* كالخدريّ **** وجابرٌ وزوجة النبي
«ألفية السيوطي في علم الحديث»

وقال العراقي ـ رحمه الله ـ :
في فتنة والمكثرون ستة **** أنس وابن عمر والصديقة
البحر* جابر أبو هريرة **** أكثرهم والبحر في الحقيقة

- والبحر : عبد الله بن عباس ـ رضي الله عنه ـ

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

> بسم الله
> جميلة هي فكرتك ..
> ومن هذا الباب 
> نظم بعضِهم لبعض الأحاديث المتواترة بنوعيها (اللفظية والمعنوية) ؛ بقوله :
> مما تواترَ حديث من كذب ** ومن بنى لله بيتاً واحتسب
> ورؤيةٌ شفاعةٌ والحوضُ ** ومسحُ خفينِ وهذي بعضُ


البيتان ليسا من هذا الباب-بارك الله فيك- لأنه لا حصر فيهما,وانما ما ذُكر فيهما هو على سبيل التمثيل لا الضبط.

----------


## أمين السكاكر

إن مثل هذه الأبيات التي تجمع أمور شتى يستفيد منها طالب العلم لاشك أنها شيء جميل,
لكن هناك من الأبيات تجعل المعلومة أصعب مما لو كانت نثرا - رأي خاص -

بيان المسافة
قال أبو البقاء الكفوي -رحمه الله- 
إن البـــــــريد من الفــراســخ أربــــــــع **** ولفرســــــــــ  ـخ فثلاث أميال ضـعوا
والميل ألف أي من البـــاعات قل **** والباع أربـع أذرع فتتــــــــــــ  ـــــبعـــــــو  ا 
ثم الذراع من الأصابــــع أربــــــــــــ  ـــع **** من بعدها العشرون ثم الإصبع
ست شــعيرات فبطن شـــعيـــــــــ  ـــــــرة **** منها إلى ظهر لأخرى يوضــــــــع
ثم الشعيرة ست شعــــــرات غدت **** من شــعر بـغــل ليس هذا يدفــع
[الكليات 1/1071]

مهم جدا حفظ البيتان الأول والثاني لكي تعرف المسافة حين تقرأ في كتب الفقهاء.

البريد = 4 فراسخ.
الفرسخ = 3 أميال.
الميل = 1848 متر تقريبا.

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

> جزاكم الله خيرا على الفائدة ...
> 
> سَبْعٌ مِن الصَّحبِ فَوقَ الأَلفِ قد نَقَلُوا *** مِن الحَدِيثِ عن المُختَارِ خَير مُضَر
> 
> أَبُو هُرَيرَةَ سَعْدٌ جَابِرٌ أَنَسٌ *** صِدِّيقَةٌ وابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ كَذَا ابنُ عُمَر
> 
> لا أعلم الناظم / كذا تلقيناها بالسماع من أكثر من شيخ .


قائلها هو الشيخ جمال الدين بن ظهيرة-رحمه الله- والذي دعاه لنظمها أن الحافظ العراقي نظم المكثرين من الصحابة في قصيدته فاقتصر على الستة المشهورين ولم يذكر فيهم ابا سعيد الخدري- رضي الله عنه- فتعُقِّب في ذلك كما قال البرهان الحلبي :
ابو سعيد نسبة لخدرة===سابعهم أُهمل في القصيدة  
فجاء ابن ظهيرة  فجمعهم  فيما ذُكر, ينظر فتح المغيث للسخاوي 43/4 طبعة الخضير.
والله أعلم.

----------


## محمدالمرنيسي

البسملة
جمع أحدهم مواطن (بسم الله)في البيتين الآتيين:
ف(بسمل) بلا(الرحمن)في الأكل والشرب ****ذكاة‘وضوء‘وا  لجماع اخا الفضل
ركوب سفينة‘مطايا ونحوهــــــا ****وفي غير ذا المعدود زدها بلا فضل
المرجع:النشر الطيب على شرح الشيخ الطيب.للشيخ إدريس بن أحمد الحسني الوزاني.ج1.ص:38

----------


## محمدالمرنيسي

الهموم بقدر الهمم
أورد الشيخ الكتاني في:سلوة الأنفاس في الجزء الثالث من الصفحة170 ما يأتي:
..القاضي العربي بن احمد بردلة(ت 1133هـ)كان كثيرا ما ينشد:
وقائلة:لم عرتك الهمـــوم ****وأمرك ممتثل في الأمــــم
فقلت:ذريني على حالتــي ****فإن الهمــوم بقدر الهــمم

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

[quote=محمدالمرنيسي  ;382423
المرجع:النشر الطيب على شرح الشيخ الطيب.للشيخ إدريس بن أحمد الحسني الوزاني.ج1.ص:38[/quote]
بارك الله فيك أخي هل أجد هذا الكتاب مرفوعا على الشبكة؟

----------


## محمدالمرنيسي

أخي أبا وائل رعاك الله.
لا علم لي بالموضوع.
لدي نسخة مصورة قديمة في جزءين؛الجزء الأول به 584صفحة عدا الفهرس‘وبه بتر من الصفحة 337إلى 372.والجزء الثاني به 475ص بدون الفهرس وبيان الخطأ والصواب.طبع الجزء الأول بالمطبعة المصرية بالأزهر بتصحيح المؤلف عام 1348هـ.وطبع الجزء الثاني بالمطبعة الإسلامية بالأزهر بتصحيح المؤلف أيضا عام 1352.
للتذكير فإن موضوع الكتاب هو شرح الأبيات المتعلقة بالتوحيد من منظومة ابن عاشر(ت 1040هـ).والشيخ الطيب الذي ورد في العنوان هو محمد الطيب بن عبد المجيد بنكيران.(ت 1227هـ)

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

> أخي أبا وائل رعاك الله.
> لا علم لي بالموضوع.
> لدي نسخة مصورة قديمة في جزءين؛الجزء الأول به 584صفحة عدا الفهرس‘وبه بتر من الصفحة 337إلى 372.والجزء الثاني به 475ص بدون الفهرس وبيان الخطأ والصواب.طبع الجزء الأول بالمطبعة المصرية بالأزهر بتصحيح المؤلف عام 1348هـ.وطبع الجزء الثاني بالمطبعة الإسلامية بالأزهر بتصحيح المؤلف أيضا عام 1352.
> للتذكير فإن موضوع الكتاب هو شرح الأبيات المتعلقة بالتوحيد من منظومة ابن عاشر(ت 1040هـ).والشيخ الطيب الذي ورد في العنوان هو محمد الطيب بن عبد المجيد بنكيران.(ت 1227هـ)


بارك الله فيك أخي محمد المرنيسي,لعل يوفقني الى تحصيل نسخة منه.

----------


## أحمد النعمي

مشاركة بسيطة: بالنسبة للأبيات الأولى التي ذكرتها يا أبا وائل، ذكر شيخنا الشيخ شبيب بن دويان -حفظه الله - أن الناظم سعد بن عتيق  -رحمه الله -.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هنا موضوع كبير قديم في هذا الأمر:
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showth...?t=2756&page=6
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وينظر أيضًا هنا:
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3187
و
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=178029

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

1-أخي أحمد النعمي جزاك الله خيرا منك استفدتُ هذه الفائدة كثّر المولى فوائدك.
2-شيخُ عدنان نفعنا الله بعلمك وبارك فيك على ما تفضلتَ به من المواضيع الثلاثة ولم يكن لي سبق علم بها.

----------


## ابن الطيب

و قيل في مراتب القصد :
 مراتبُ القصد خمسٌ هَاجِسٌ ذَكَروا***         فَخاطرٌ فحديثُ النفسِ فاستمعا
           يَليهِ    هَمٌّ        فَعَزْمٌ      كُلُّها    رُفِعتْ*****         إلا  الأَخير  فيه  الإِثمُ  قد    وَقَعا

وللسيوطي  في ضبط الصدقات الجارية :
إذا مات ابن آدم ليس يجري****    عليه  من   فعال    غير  عشر
علوم       بثها    و  دعاء   نجل***     وغرس النخل والصدقات تجري
وراثة مصحف  ورباط  ثغر****    و حفر  البئر  أو   إجراء   نهر
و بيت  للغريب  بناه  يأوى****     إليه   أو   بناه    محل      ذكر
و   تعليم   لقرآن      كريم ****    فخذها   من   أحاديث     بحصر

----------


## أبو زيد الشيباني

منذ زمن اطلعت على كتاب الصفحات الناضرة في الأبيات الحاصرة للأستاذ عبد السلام برجس - هكذا أذكر -
ثم غاب عني الكتاب ، وأنا أطلبه بشغف ، 
من يتكرم برفعه ؟
فقد جمع فيه مؤلفه كثيرا من هاتيك الأبيات ...

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

شيوخ سيبويه: نظمهم ابن غازي في قوله:
أشياخ سيبويه عيسى بن عمرْ ............. والأخفش الكبير وهو المعتبرْ
والشيخ الانصاري أبو زيد الجليلْ .......... ويونس وابن العلاء والخليلْ

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

نفـعنا الله بعلمـك يا شيخ أبـا مالك.

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

الرجاء من الإخوة الأفاضل المشاركة والإثراء بما لديهم من مثل هذه الفوائد جزاكم الله خيرا.

----------


## أبو هارون الجزائري

فصل في طبقات المفتين الثلاث


خُذْ طَبقاتِ الناس إذ يُفتونا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثَلاثَةً لا الرابع المَفتونا
مجتهدان: مطلق مقيد  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بمذهبٍ و الأول المُؤيَّدُ
فمثَّلوا المطلق في المَقاسم  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بمالك و الثاني بابن القاسم
وَذانِ نالا غايةَ العلمِ و ما  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  "كان أَصَحَّ عِلمَ من تَقَدَّما" 
و الثالث المتقن فقه مذهب  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مستبحر لكنه في غَيهَبِ
إذ لم يحط بجملة المقاصد  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كسائر الأصول و القواعد 
و رابع الأقسام من قد اقتصر  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  في مذهبٍ على كتاب مختصر
في ضِمنِهِ مسائل ما شُيِّدَت  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قد خُصِّصَت في غيره و قُيِّدَت
و فيه أقوال ضعاف ضُعِّفت  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  في غيره و كُيِّفَت و زُيِّفَت

هذه أبيات من متن بوطليحه 

المقصودون بالطبقات الثلاث هم: 

الطبقة الأولى: المجتهد المطلق كالإمام مالك

الطبقة الثانية: مجتهد المذهب كابن القاسم 

الطبقة الثالثة: المتقن فقه مذهب (أظنه يقصد مجتهد ترجيح) 

الطبقة الرابعة: طالب علم يحفظ مختصر و يعي ما فيه، مثل هذا لا يفتي الناس، إلا في حالات نادرة يسمح له بالكلام في المسألة التي سئل فيها حيث تكون هي عين الواقعة ـ و الله أعلم ـ

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

نظم بعضهم القواعد التي رد إليها القاضي حسينٌ مذهبَ الشافعي فقال:
خمسٌ محرَّرةٌ قواعدَ مذهبٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  للشافعيِّ بها تكونُ خبيرا
ضررٌ يُزالُ وعادةٌ قد حُكِّمَتْ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وكذا المشقةُ تجلِبُ التيسيرا
والشكُ لا ترفعْ به مُتيَقَّنا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والنيّةَ أخلصْ إن أردتَ أجورا
مختصر الفوائد المكية للسقاف الشافعي المكي ص25

----------


## أبو البنات

لضبط آخر الفعل الماضي مطلقاً؛ ثلاثيا او رباعيا مجردين أو مزيدين..

وآخرَ الماضي افْتَحَنْهُ مُطلَقَا * وضُمَّ إنْ بِواوِ جَمْعٍ أُلْحِقَا
وسَكِّنِ انْ ضَميرَ رَفعٍ حُرِّكَا * .......................

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

الإخوة الأفــاضل أبو هارون وأمجد الفلسطيني وأبو البنات بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم وبودّي لو أن أخي أبو البنات ذكر مصدر أبياته مشكورا.

----------


## أبو البنات

> وبودّي لو أن أخي أبو البنات ذكر مصدر أبياته مشكورا.


نظم المقصود في الصرف

----------


## فتح البارى

> نظم بعضهم القواعد التي رد إليها القاضي حسينٌ مذهبَ الشافعي فقال:
> خمسٌ محرَّرةٌ قواعدَ مذهبٍ    للشافعيِّ بها تكونُ خبيرا
> ضررٌ يُزالُ وعادةٌ قد حُكِّمَتْ    وكذا المشقةُ تجلِبُ التيسيرا
> والشكُ لا ترفعْ به مُتيَقَّنا    والنيّةَ أخلصْ إن أردتَ أجورا
>  مختصر الفوائد المكية للسقاف الشافعي المكي ص25


جزاكم الله خيرا شيخنا الفاضل
ما رأيكم في هذا:
http://majles.alukah.net/showpost.ph...&postcount=143

----------


## أبو البنات

> جزاكم الله خيرا شيخنا الفاضل
> ما رأيكم في هذا:
> http://majles.alukah.net/showpost.ph...&postcount=143


إحالة موفقة،،جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## فتح البارى

لعله أخصر بيت في العشرة المبشرين:
هم طلحة وابن عوف والزبير كذا ... أبو عبيدة والسعدان والخلفا

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

> لعله أخصر بيت في العشرة المبشرين:
> هم طلحة وابن عوف والزبير كذا ... أبو عبيدة والسعدان والخلفا


بارك الله فيك أخي,من ناظمه؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

لعل أفضل منه وإن لم يكن أخصر قول ابن حجر:
عتيقٌ سعيدٌ سعدُ عثمانُ طلحةٌ ............... زبيرُ ابنُ عوف عامرٌ عمرٌ علي
وقال بعضهم أيضا:
سعيدٌ وسعدٌ والزبيرُ وعامرٌ .......... وطلحةُ والزهريُّ والخلفاءُ
الزهري = عبد الرحمن بن عوف.

----------


## أبوأحمد المالكي

السلام عليكم : نقلا عن أبي راسيل , و لاأعرفه من ملتقى أهل الحديث, قال :ملحوظة:- هناك من نظمها مثل الشيخ سليمان بن سحمان والشيخ حافظ أحمد حكم
وعبدالله المزروع ,كذلك مثل الأول ومن ملتقى أهل الحديث 

أذكر أني سمعت الشيخ ابن باز - رحمه الله - يذكر أن قائلها الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن حسن - 
رحمه الله - ، والله أعلم 
والعهدة عليهما ,أردت المشاركة فقط

----------


## أبوأحمد المالكي

من ضوابط التوحيد والاعتقاد:

قال الناظم:
علمٌ يقينٌ واخلاصٌ وصدقُك معْ===محبةٍ وانقيادٍ والقبولِ لها
وزِيدَ ثامنُها:الكفران   منك بما===سوى الإلهِ من الأشياء قد أُلِها
هذا الضابط: لاأعلم ناظمه,وهو مذكور في بعض كتب التوحيد ومنها رسالة "الدروس المهمة لعامة الامة"للشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز-رحمة الله عليه-في أولها,وهو نظم ضابط لشروط"الشهادتين"  الثمانية حتى تكون نافعة لصاحبها في الآخرة وهي
:السلام عليكم : نقلا عن أبي راسيل , و لاأعرفه من ملتقى أهل الحديث, قال :ملحوظة:- هناك من نظمها مثل الشيخ سليمان بن سحمان والشيخ حافظ أحمد حكم
وعبدالله المزروع ,كذلك مثل الأول ومن ملتقى أهل الحديث 

أذكر أني سمعت الشيخ ابن باز - رحمه الله - يذكر أن قائلها الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن حسن - 
رحمه الله - ، والله أعلم 
والعهدة عليهما ,أردت المشاركة فقط

----------


## أبوأحمد المالكي

بشرطها (1)فكن به عليما ** واحذر طريق الزيغ(2) أن ترومَ
 السلام عليكم 
أخي بارك الله فيك على نظمك , ولكن لماذا لم تقل ....  واحذر طريق الزيغ أن تروما 
بألف الإشباع للضرورة الشعرية ,موفق ان شاء الله

----------


## أبوأحمد المالكي

بشرطها (1)فكن به عليما ** واحذر طريق الزيغ(2) أن ترومَ
 السلام عليكم 
أخي بارك الله فيك على نظمك , ولكن لماذا لم تقل ....  واحذر طريق الزيغ أن تروما 
بألف الإشباع للضرورة الشعرية ,موفق ان شاء الله

----------


## فتح البارى

بمعنى(صارَ)في الأفعال عـشـر .... تحـوّل آض عادَ ارجــعْ لتغتنم 
وراحَ غدَا استحالَ ارتدّ فاقعد ... وحــارَ فـهـاكها والله أعـلمْ

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

بارك الله فيك  وفتح عليك أخي فتح الباري  



> بمعنى(صارَ)في الأفعال عـشـر .... تحـوّل آض عادَ ارجــعْ لتغتنم 
> وراحَ غدَا استحالَ ارتدّ فاقعد ... وحــارَ فـهـاكها والله أعـلمْ


هل هي محاولة نظم منك إذ هما غير مستقيمين عروضيّا؟

----------


## أبوطلحة الجزائري

علامات النوم الثقيل عند المالكية :
علامة النوم الثقيل أن تسيل          ريق أو حبوة إذا ما تنحلل
سقوط ما باليد أو تكلما                  بقربه و لم يكن قد علما

أملاها علي شيخي أحمد الغفيري المغربي.

----------


## فتح البارى

> بارك الله فيك  وفتح عليك أخي فتح الباري  
> هل هي محاولة نظم منك إذ هما غير مستقيمين عروضيّا؟


بل نقلتها من كتاب معاصر، وأخوكم ضعيف في علم العروض!
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> بارك الله فيك  وفتح عليك أخي فتح الباري  
> هل هي محاولة نظم منك إذ هما غير مستقيمين عروضيّا؟


الأبيات صحيحة عروضيا يا أخي الكريم من بحر الوافر.
وهما من نظم الخضري في حاشيته على ابن عقيل.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

نعم يا أستاذنا.
لكن بعد تصويب هذه الكلمة فقط .. (لتغتنم )
ل تصير لتَغْنَم

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

يبدو أنني كنت أقرأ ما في رأسي (ابتسامة)
فلم ألحظ أنها (لتغتنم) إلا بعد تنبيهك، جزيت خيرا.

----------


## عاطف إبراهيم

أخي الشيخ أبو مالك
البيت صحيح بـ ( لتغتـنم )؟

عفواً كتبت هذا قبل رؤيتي للمداخلة والظاهر أنني كنت فاتحا للصفحة من قبل الظهر..... اسمحوا لي

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

كيف ذلك يا أخي الكريم؟

----------


## عاطف إبراهيم

لا عليكم أخي الفاضل 
أنا فتحت الموضوع قبل الظهر ونسيته فلما عدت منذ قليل كتبت ملاحظتي على كلمة ( لتغتـنم )كنت أشير للكسر فيها 
فلما كتبت وجدتكم بارك الله فيكم قد نبهكم أخ كريم إليها ووافقتموه .... فقط ( ابتسامة )
بوركتم

----------


## فتح البارى

جزاكم الله خيرا
لكن -والله- لم أنتبه أنه بالتاء (ابتسامة)
----------
شروط جمع المذكر السالم:
قال السيوطي-رحمه الله- :
من علم أو صفة المذكر ... ذي العقل من تاء وتركيب عري
ليست كأحمر ولا سكرانا ... ولا صبور وجريح بانا

----------


## فتح البارى

◘ من الفروق بين الكلي والكل
◄قال السجاعي -رحمه الله- في حاشيته على شرح قطر الندى:
إن صح إخبار بمقسم فذا ... تقسيم (كلي) لجزئي خذا 
أو لم يصح فهو (كل) قد قسم ... بغير ياء أي لأجزا قد علم

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

بارك الله في المشايخ الفضلاء أبي مالك والقارئ المليجي على التصحيح لنظم الخضري وقد رأيته بعد ذلك كذلك في حاشيته الجزء الأول والشكر موصول كذلك للأخ الفاضل فتح الباري.

----------


## فتح البارى

◄الفرق بين المذي والودي
• قال ابنُ المرحل-رحمه الله-:
وقد مذَى يمذِي وسالَ المذيُ ... بفكرةٍ أو لذةٍ، والـوديُ
لكنْ لغير لـذةٍ يـسيــلُ ... ويعتري الإنسانَ إذ يبـولُ
◘ موطأة الفصيح

----------


## فتح البارى

فائدة، بس طويلة شُويَّه (ابتسامة)
إطلاق الذات على الله
قال العلامة محمد سالم عدود-رحمه الله رحمة واسعة- في (مجمل اعتقاد السلف):
27- يُقَالُ نَفْسُه كَمَا قَالَ: :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: كتَبْ .... ربُّكُمُ.. :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  الْآيةَ، أمَّا مَنْ نَسَبْ
28- ذَاتـًا لَـهُ فَقَدْ عَنَى التِي لَهُ ... مِلََّتَـهُ، شِـرْعَـتَهُ، سَبِيــلَهُ
29- وَالْأصْلُ أن تُضَـافَ لِلْإلَـهِ ..... لَا لِلضَّمِيـرِ أَوْ لِلَـفْـظِ اللهِ
30- كَمِثْلِ مَا قَالَ خُبَيْبٌ إذْ صُلِبْ ... وَقَـالَ نَابِغَةُ ذُبْيَـانَ الـذََّرِبْ
31- لِأَنَّهَا تَأنِيـثُ (ذِي) الْمُلتَـزَمِ .... فِيهِ الْإضَافَـةُ لِغَيـرِ العَـلَمِ
32- مِن ظَاهرٍ، قَالَ ابْنُ مَالِكٍ-وَقَدْ ... ذَكَرَ مَا يَلزَمُ (ذُو) فِي ذَا الصَّدَدْ-
33- ("ذُو" "ذَاتُ" أُنثَاهُ،"ذَوَا  ُ"الجَمْعُ .. وَجَرَيَـانَ الْأصْـلِ يَجْرِي الفَرْعُ)
34- نَعَـمْ، أتَـتْ مُضَافــةً للهِ ... فِي كَـذَبَـاتِ القَــانِتِ الْأوَّاهِ
35- وَهْوَ شُـذُوذٌ، وَنَظِيـرُهُ (ذُو ..... بَكَّـةَ) مِـمَّا شَأْنُـهُ الشُّذُوذُ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

المصادر التي وردت على وزن (فاعلة) معدودة، ولم أر من جمعها فنظمتها في أربعة أبيات:

مصادر على وزان فاعلة .............. خاصة عامة كذاك نافلة
وكافة عاقبة وعافية ................. كاشفة كاذبة وباقية
خالصة خاطئة وخاتمة ............. خائنة ناشئة ولائمة
وحاقة ناقلة ولاغية ............... وراع ما شدد ثم طاغية

----------


## فتح البارى

قال في (نيل المراد بنظم متن الزاد):
وباليسير امرأة إذا خلتْ ... طهارة كاملة تطهرتْ
 عن حدث لها فذاك رفعُهُ ... لحدث مِن رجل نَمْنَعُهُ

قال في (الزاد):
*وَلَا يَرْفَعُ [1]حَدَثَ [2]رَجُلٍ [3]طَهُورٌ يَسِيرٌ [4]خَلَتْ بِهِ [5]امْرَأَةٌ [6]لِطَهَارَةٍ كَامِلَةٍ [7]عَنْ حَدَثٍ.
*إذا تمت هذه القيود السبعة ثبت الحكم

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

> قال في (الزاد):
> *وَلَا يَرْفَعُ [1]حَدَثَ [2]رَجُلٍ [3]طَهُورٌ يَسِيرٌ [4]خَلَتْ بِهِ [5]امْرَأَةٌ [6]لِطَهَارَةٍ كَامِلَةٍ [7]عَنْ حَدَثٍ.
> *إذا تمت هذه القيود السبعة ثبت الحكم


أخي المبارك فتح الباري فتح الله عليّ وعليك وشكر الله سعيك في مشاركاتك وإثرائك
وبخصوص هذا الضابــط فتكرّم بتوضيح
1-المســألة ما هي؟ =
2_الحكــــم ما هو؟ =
3-القيود السبعـة ما هي؟ =

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاك الله خيراً أخي أبا وائل على الموضوع الطيب المفيد 
وجزى الله تعالى خيراً كل من شارك 
ونريد المزيد من مشاركات الأعضاء

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

الحمد لله

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*مطلب : أول من نطق بأما بعد 

واختلف في أول من نطق بها ، فقيل داود عليه السلام . وعن الشعبي أنها فصل الخطاب الذي أوتيه داود . وقيل يعقوب عليه السلام . وقيل يعرب بن قحطان . وقيل كعب بن لؤي . وقيل قس بن ساعدة . وقيل سحبان بن وائل . والأول أشبه كما قاله الحافظ ابن حجر ، والجمع ممكن . 

ونظم ذلك الشمس الميداني فقال : 
جرى الخلف أما بعد من كان بادئا بها عد أقوالا وداود أقرب  ويعقوب أيوب الصبور وآدم 
وقس وسحبان وكعب ويعرب

**غذاء الألباب في شرح منظومة الآداب*محمد بن أحمد بن سالم السفاريني

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

[فائدة مهمة ٌ ] : في الفرق بين حماد بن سلمة وحماد بن زيد ، وبين سفيان الثوري ّ ، وسفيان بن عيينة إذا أُهْمِلُوا في السند أخذا من 
" سير أعلام النبلاء " 7/464ــ466 :

قاعدة نافعة مهمة يصبو لها بالحفظ أهل الهمة
إذا أتى حماد ابن زيد بغير ذكر والد وقيد 
يجيء الاشتباه بابن سلمه فلنذكر الفارق حتى تعلمه
اعلم بأن ذين قد توافقا على شيوخ ورواة مطلقا
فالفرق يأتي بالرواة غالبا فاسمع لما أتلو عليك راغبا
بالأول اختص ابن عبدة خلف وابن عدي وابن منصور غرف
وابن المديني وبشر خالد ونجل مقدام لهم يساند
أبو الربيع والقواريري كذا عمرو بن عوف وقتيبة حذا
وابن حبيب والمقدمي مع ابن عبيد وابن عيسى قل تبع
يحيى مسدد لوين عارم كذا سليمان بن حرب غانم
فهؤلاء كلهم إن أطلقوا فهو ابن زيد هكذا قد حققوا
أما ابن منهال وعفان كذا موسى بن إسماعيل هدبة احتذى
فهؤلاء لا زموا ابن سلمة فحمل مطلق عليه مكرمه
وهكذا جاء اشتباه الثوري بابن عيينة فتابع سيري
فأول أصحابه كبار وابن عيينة له الصغار
تاسعة الطباق أو بعض كبار عاشرة لأول لها اختيار
فمنهم القطان وابن مهدي أبو نعيم ووكيع يبدي
وابن كثير وقبيصة معاذ يحيى يزيد مخلد له نفاذ
أما الحميدي قتيبة كذا مسدد ونحوهم فقد حذا 
للثان فالمميز الطبقة فاعن بحفظها ففيها الفرقة
وإن عن الزهري سفيان روى فابن عيينة الرفيع المستوى
وهكذا اعتنى الإمام الذهبي بالفرق بينهم فحبذ نصبي


كتبه / محمد بن علي آدم خُويدم العلم بمكة .

المصدر : http://majles.alukah.net/t1302/#ixzz2yP71zqml

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

( فائدة ) : في ضبط السَّـــلَمِــي  ّ :

السَّــــلَمِــ  يُّ نِـــــسْبَةٌ لِــــسَلِـمَهْ ******** بَطْنٌ مِنَ الأَنصَارِ أَهْلِ الْمَكْرَمَهْ
وَهْيَ بِكَسْرِ اللاَّمِ لَكِنِ النَّــــسَب ******** فَتَحَهُ النُّحَـــاةُ وَفْقــــًا لِلْعَرَبْ
وَالْكَسْرُ لِلْمُحَدِّثِين  َ نُـــــسِبَا ******** فَإِنْ يَصِحَّ فَالصَّوَابَ جَانَبَا 

كتبه : الشيخ / محمد بن علي آدم الأثيوبي .
خويدم العلم بمكة " شرفها الله "

المصدر : http://majles.alukah.net/t1789/#ixzz2yP7LrQiQ

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

[ فائدة ] : في ذكر من قيل فيه : إنه لا يروي إلا عن ثقة غالباً :

مَنْ كَانَ لاَ يَنْقُلُ عَنْ غَيْرِ ثِقَهْ ****** فِي غَالِب الْحَالِ لَدَى مَنْ حَقَّقَهْ
أَحْمَدُ يَحْيَى (1) مَالِكٌ وَالشَّعْبِي ***** بَقِيْ حَرِيزٌ مَعَهُ ابْنُ حَرْبِ
وَنَجْلُ مهْدِيٍّ مَعَ الْمَنْصُورِ ****** يَحْيَى وَشُعْبَةُ عَلَى الْمَشَهُورِ(2) 
وَابْنُ الْوَلِيدِ وَبُكَيْرٌ هَيْثَمُ ********* وَابْنُ أَبِي خَالِدٍ أَيْضًا (3)يُعْلَمُ(4)
مُظَفَّرُ بْنُ مُدْرِكٍ مَنْصُورُ ********* كَذّا وُهَيْبٌ مَعَهُمْ مَذْكُورُ

كتبه / محمد علي آدم الأثيوبي " خويدم العلم بمكة " 
(1) يحيى بن سعيد القطان ، و"مالك" : هو ابن أنس ، وبقيّ بوزن علي هو " ابن مخلَد ، و" حريز " هو : ابن عثمان ، و" ابن حرب " هو : سلمان .
(2) "نجل مهدي " هو : عبد الرحمن بن مهديّ ، و " المنصور " هو : ابن المعتمر ، و" يحيى " هو : ابن أبي كثير ، و" شعبة " هو : ابن الحجّاج المشهور .
(3) بوصل الهمزة للوزن .
(4) "ابن الوليد" هو : محمد بن الوليد الزُّبيدي الحمصيّ ، و"بكير" هو : الأشج ّ، و"هيثم " هو ابن جميل ، و" ابن أبي خالد " هو :إسماعيل بن أبي خالد .


المصدر : http://majles.alukah.net/t1788/#ixzz2yP8E9NpB

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*نظم الكذابين الذين ذكرهم النسائي :*فائدة : نظم الكذبون الذين ذكرهم النسائي 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
قال النسائي رحمه الله : الكذابون المعرفون بوضع الحديث أربعة : إبراهيم بن أبي يحيى بالمدينة ، والواقدي ببغداد ، ومقاتل بخراسان ، ومحمد بن سعيد بالشام .
قال الشيخ / محمد علي آدم : وقد نظمت قول النسائي هذا ، فقلت :
من عُرِفُوا بالوضع قل أربعة ********* ابن أبي يحيى حوته طيبة
و الواقدي قل ببغداد فرى ********* وبخراسان مقاتل افترى
محمد المصلوب بالشام اعتدى********* لذا النسائي البصير أرشدا


المصدر : http://majles.alukah.net/t1335/#ixzz2yP8mmdK8

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

http://majles.alukah.net/t1990/

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

http://majles.alukah.net/t112503/

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*فوائد حديثية منظومة ....متجدد بإذن الله*

http://www.ajurry.com/vb/showthread.php?t=37423

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

فائدة من منظومة دقائق علوم الحديث عن الليث بن أبي سليم




> قلتُ في منظومة [ دقائق علوم الحديث ] :
> .
> .
> وابنُ أبي سُليمٍ الليثُ : " اختلَطْ
> 
> جدًّا " فقالوا : " تُرِكَ " اْحذر الغلَطْ ..
> 
> ** ** **
> 
> ...


المصدر : http://majles.alukah.net/t128610/#ixzz2ybdqbrkr

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

...............

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

.

http://majles.alukah.net/t5874/
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*من جوامع الأبيات العلمية مع التعليق المختصر عليها*http://majles.alukah.net/t5854/

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*فوائد علمية في منظومات شعرية*http://majles.alukah.net/t7089/

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> *وقد أحصى الإمام العلامة شيخ الإقراء بدمشق في زمانه، وإمام جامعها أبو العباس أحمد شهاب الدين الرَّملي ثم الدِّمَشقي الشافعي،* *بعض أسماء مَن كانوا يُشبِهون رسول الله* *، فقال:*
> *بالمُصطفى شُبِّه بعضُ الناسِ* 
> *فاحفظْهمُ ولا تكن بالناسِي* 
> *فاطِمةُ الزهراء وابناها الحسَنْ* 
> *ثم حُسينٌ وكلاهما حسَنْ* 
> *وابنُ رسول الله إبراهيمُ* 
> *ونوفلُ بنُ الحارثِ العظيمُ* 
> *وابنُ ابنِه انشرْ بالجميلِ ذِكرَهْ* 
> *أبو محمَّد أمير البَصرَهْ* 
> ...


http://majles.alukah.net/t115034/

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

جزاك الله خيرا أخي رضا الحملاوي ونفع بفوائدك.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

آمين وإياك أخي الحبيب أبا وائل

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

فرع نظم الأبيات والفوائد الجامعة
 من موقع خزانة المنظومات العلمية للأخ أبي يعلى البيضاوي - وفقه الله -

http://mandumat.blogspot.com/search/...85%D8%B9%D8%A9

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> منذ زمن اطلعت على كتاب الصفحات الناضرة في الأبيات الحاصرة للأستاذ عبد السلام برجس - هكذا أذكر -
> ثم غاب عني الكتاب ، وأنا أطلبه بشغف ، 
> من يتكرم برفعه ؟
> فقد جمع فيه مؤلفه كثيرا من هاتيك الأبيات ...


موجود هنا:
*الصفحات الناضرة في الأبيات الحاصرة لعبد السلام بن برجس آل عبد الكريم*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> البسملة
> جمع أحدهم مواطن (بسم الله)في البيتين الآتيين:
> ف(بسمل) بلا(الرحمن)في الأكل والشرب ****ذكاة‘وضوء‘وا  لجماع اخا الفضل
> ركوب سفينة‘مطايا ونحوهــــــا ****وفي غير ذا المعدود زدها بلا فضل
> المرجع:النشر الطيب على شرح الشيخ الطيب.للشيخ إدريس بن أحمد الحسني الوزاني.ج1.ص:38





> بارك الله فيك أخي هل أجد هذا الكتاب مرفوعا على الشبكة؟


http://www.aslein.net/showthread.php?t=12641
http://www.azahera.net/showthread.php?t=4613

----------


## نبيل عبد الحميد العريفي

*شكرا.
فكرة لا بأس بها ، مع كونها صبعة بعض الشيء !
فكونك تجد أبياتا متناثرة - عشوائية المصدر - صعب قليلا ، ولكن الضبط فيها هو بمعنى - أبيات جامعة - تكون أبيات جامعة للعلوم أو معرفة للعلوم.
وللتقريب أكثر ؟ فهي غالبا ما تكون ضمن تراجم الرواة والمحدثين والأئمة البارعين في العلوم كافة.
أو مذكورة في مقدمات تصانيفهم ومؤلفاتهم.
فهناك إن شاء الله تجد مثل هذه الأبيات المضبوطة - الجامعة - التي تتكلم عن هذا الأمر وتحوسه .
وهي ابيات في الغالب تقريبة للعلم.
مثال : وهو كثيرا ما يذكره العلماء فبات من ضمن المنثور شهرة ؟ وهو مطلق من قصيدة بن القيم الكافية الشافية .
العلم قال الله -عز وجل- قال رسوله*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: * .. قال الصحابة*  :رضي الله عنه - اختصار=ططط: * ليس بالتمويه. 
ما العلم نصبك للخلافة سفاهة .. بين الرسول وبين رأي فقيه.
ومثلها منثورة وهي أو ضح :_
ما قال الإمام النووي رحم الله الجميع ، في مطلع كتابه رياض الصالحين .
إنّ لله عباد فطنا .. طلقوا الدنيا - زهدوا - وخافوا الفتن. الخ.
وقال الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله : 
كل العلوم ما سوى القرءان مشغلة - ملهات وضياع ! أمام القرءان - .. إلا الحديث - النبوي الشريف - وإلا الفقه في الدين. 
وفي حديث النبي المتفق ، يحكي عن لبيد !
ألا كل ما سوى الله باطل .. وكل نيعم - خلا الجنة - لا محالا زائل.
وكما قلنا تبحث في متون الرسائل كقطر الندى لابن هشام وشورحاتها ، وأدب الدنيا والدين لابن ابي الدنيا ، ففيهما البغية في المنثور من الحكم ، أما السنة فلن تجدها إلا قليلة في المنثورة ؟ لأن السنة كل ما يتعلق بها موصول ولو ندر مصدره.
وأيُّ إحراج فهو مرفوع.
فالمهم ؛ الفكرة من تقريب الناس للتسلية الشرعية لعلّه حصل.
وبالله التوفيق.*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

شرح أبيات علمية جامعة في علوم نافعة 
د. طالب بن عمر الكثيري

http://www.almeshkat.net/books/open....8#.Vkz9qHYvfDc

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*مصوراتي (226) الصفحات الناضرة في الأبيات الحاصرة ، د. عبد السلام بن برجس*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

......

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

الحالات التي يجوز أن يغتاب فيها الشخص وهي حالات سبعة أحسن نظمها الشاعر وفقه الله حيث قال :


 القدح ليس بغيبـة ياصاحبي   *   في سبع حالاتٍ تُقال وتُنقلُ
من كان مظلوماً وغِيبة مُظهرٍ *  فسقاً ومستفتٍ بدينك جاهـلُ
ومعرّفٍ أيضاً كذاك محـــذرٌ  *  والراجع عن ديننا المتحوّلُ
وكذاك من طلب الإعانة راغبا ً*  في ردّ محذور ٍ يُحاك ويُفعلُ
http://salfyiat.blogspot.com/2013/04/blog-post.html

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*

توضيح الكواكب الدرية في الضوابط العلمية للأبياري

**للشيخ عبد الهادي نجا بن رضوان الإبياري المصري/ ت 1305هـ

**جمع ضوابط في مختلف الفنون و ضوابط في الفقه الشافعي وفوائد قام المؤلف بنظمها ثم شرحها وشملت الفوائد علم النحو والصرف والفقه واللغة والفلك* 

*طبع مع شرح مؤلفه المسمى: المواكب العلية في المطبعة الخيرية مصر سنة 1304 هـ 

*
*http://mandumat.blogspot.com/2013/12...post_5973.html
*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*أبيات علمية جامعة في علوم نافعة*http://www.alukah.net/literature_language/0/99638/

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

علم أسباب ورود الحديث




> قال السيوطي في ألفيته :
> أسباب الحديث :
> أَوَّلُ مَنْ قَدْ أَلَّفَ الْجُوبَارِي *** فَالْعُكْبِرِيْ فِي سَبَبِ الآثَارِ
> وَهْوَ كَمَا فِي سَبَبِ الْقُرْآنِ: *** مُبَيِّنٌ لِلْفِقْهِ وَالْمَعَانِي
> مِثْلُ حَدِيثِ : " إِنَّمَا الأَعْمَالُ " *** سَبَبُهُ فِيمَا رَوَوْا وَقَالُوا:
> مُهَاجِرٌ لأُمِّ قَيْسٍ كَيْ نَكَحْ *** مِنْ ثَمَّ ذِكْرُ امْرَأَةٍ فِيهِ صَلَحْ

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

http://majles.alukah.net/t1990/

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

قال الإمام أبو داود : "نظرت في الحديث المسند فإذا هو أربعة آلاف حديث , ثم نظرت فإذا مدار أربعة آلاف الحديث على أربعة أحاديث , حديثِ النعمان بن بشير : ( الحلالُ بيِّنٌ والحرامُ بيِّن ), وحديث عمر : ( إنما الأعمال بالنيات ), وحديث أبي هريرة : ( إن الله طيب لا يقبل إلا طيبا وإن الله أمر المؤمنين بما أمر به المرسلين ... الحديث ) , وحديث : ( من حسن إسلام المرء تركه ما لا يعنيه ) , قال : فكل حديث من هذه الأربعة ربع العلم "

وقد نظمها أبو الحسن طاهر الإشبيلي  رحمه الله تعالى فقال:


عمدة الدين عندنا كلمات ... أربع من كلام خير البرية
اتق الشبهات وازهد ... ودع ما ليس يعنيك واعملن بنية

http://articles.islamweb.net/media/i...ang=A&id=15467
http://shamela.ws/browse.php/book-13769/page-151

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

فائدة في جمع أحرف أسماء الصحابيات ..الشيخ عبدالمحسن العبّاد البدر حفظه الله

http://www.ajurry.com/vb/showthread.php?t=47328

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*أبيات جامعة في مصطلح الحديث من نظم الشيخ محمد بن علي الإثيوبي - حفظه الله -

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=253880
*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

المكثرون من رواية الحديث من الصحابة سبعة :

قال الإمام الحافظ السيوطي في ألفيته:

والمكثرون في رواية الأثرْ *** أبو هريرة يليه ابن عمرْ
وأنس والـبحـر كـالخـدريّ *** وجـابـرٌ وزوجـة الـنــبـي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: 


وقال جمال الدين بن ظهيرة:

سبعٌ من الصحبِ فوق الألف قد نقلوا *** من الحديث عن المختار خير مُضر
أبو هـريـرة سـعـدٌ جــــــــــابـر  ٌ أنـس *** صدّيقةٌ وابن عبــاسٍ كـذا ابن عمــــر

http://articles.islamweb.net/Media/i...ng=A&id=207220

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

منظومة رائية في
الأعمال التي يَجري ثوابُها للعبد بعدَ الموت

للحافظ جلال الدين السيوطي ت 911 هـ رحمه الله تعالى

ضبط
محمد بن أحمد بن محمود آل رحاب
إِذَا مَاتَ اِبْنُ آدَمَ لَيْسَ يَجْرِي 
عَلَيْهِ[1] مِنْ فِعَالٍ غَيْر عَشْرِ 
عُلُومٌ بَثَّهَا، وَدُعَاءُ نَجْلٍ 
وَغَرْسُ النَّخْل، وَالصَّدَقَاتُ تَجْرِي 
وِرَاثَةُ مُصْحَفٍ، وَرِبَاطُ ثَغْر 
وَحَفْر الْبِئْر، أَوْ إِجْرَاء نَهْرِ 
وَبَيْتٌ لِلْغَرِيبِ بَنَاهُ يَأْوِي 
إِلَيْهِ[2] أَوْ بَنَاهُ مَحَلَّ ذِكْرِ 
وَتَعْلِيمٌ لِقُرْآنٍ كَرِيمٍ 
فَخُذْهَا مِنْ أَحَادِيثٍ[3] بِحَصْرٍ

_______________________
[1] بصلة الهاء لأجل الوزن.
[2] بصلة الهاء لأجل الوزن.
[3] بالتنوين ضرورة لأجل الوزن.


http://www.alukah.net/sharia/0/80288/

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*منظومة في غفران الذنوب المتقدمة والمتأخرة للعلامة السيوطي


*قدْ جاءَ عن الهادي وهْو خيرُ نبِي 
أخبارٌ مسانيدُ قد رُويَتْ بإيصالْ 
في فضلِ خصالٍ غافراتِ ذنوبٍ 
ما قُدِّمَ أو أُخِّرَ للمماتِ بإفضالْ 
حجٌّ، وضوءٌ قيامُ ليلةِ قدرٍ 
واسْهَرْ[1]، وصُمْ له، ووقفةُ إقبالْ 
آمِينَ، وقارئُ الحشرِ ثُمَّ مَن قا 
دَ أعمى، وشهيدٌ إذا المؤذنُ قد قالْ 
سعيٌ لأخٍ، والضحى، وعندَ لباسٍ 
حمْدٌ، ومَجيءٌ مِن إيلياءَ[2] بإهلالْ 
في الجُمعةِ يقرأ قواقلًا[3]، وصِفَاحٌ[4] 
معَ ذكرِ صلاةٍ على النبيِّ معَ الآلْ

____________________________

[1] يعني :القيام في ليلة القدر.[2] اسم لبيت المقدس.
[3] ويقصد السور التي فتحت بـ(قُل)، والمراد منها هنا المعوذتان والإخلاص صُرفت للضرورة.
[4] أي: المصافحة.

http://www.alukah.net/sharia/0/80758/

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

منظومة رائية في الموافقات العُمَرية


نظم العلامة
أبي الوليد محب الدين محمد بن محمد ابن الشِّحنة الحلبي الحنفي
749 = 815 هـ - رحمه الله


فرغ من نظمها في شهر رمضان سنة 806 هـ بالمسجد الأقصى الشريف

لقد وافقَ الفاروقَ مِن مُحْكم الذِّكْرِ 
ثمانٍ من الآياتِ ضُمَّتْ إلى عشْرِ 
مقامٌ، حجابٌ، معْ "عسى ربُّه"، "ولا 
تُصلِّ"، وفي "إنَّ الصَّفا"، وفدا[1] بدْرِ 
عداوةُ جبريلٍ[2]، وحِلّ النساءِ في 
لياليَ شهرِ الصومِ، معْ حُرْمة الخمْرِ 
"نساؤكمُ حرث"، وحُكْم كلالةٍ 
و"لا تسألوا" خوفَ الإجابة بالشرِّ 
تباركَ في التَّخْليقِ[3]، "كادوا ليَفتنوا" 
و"ثلةٌ"، استئذانُ مملوكٍ او[4] حرِّ 
وفي ذم مؤذي المؤمنينَ، وفي "فلا 
وربِّك"، فانظرْ ما لِذا الحَِبر مِن فخْرِ

______________________________  _
[1] أصلها: فداء بالمد، وقصر لأجل الوزن.
[2] بالصرف لأجل الوزن.
[3] يعني قوله تعالى: ﴿ تَبَارَكَ اللَّهُ أَحْسَنُ الْخَالِقِينَ ﴾ [المؤمنون: 14].
[4] بالنقل لأجل الوزن.

http://www.alukah.net/sharia/0/84353/

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
منظومة في الصور التي يُزوِّج فيها الحاكم

*
للعلامة جلال الدين السيوطي ت911 هـ رحمه الله تعالى


عِشْرونَ زَوَّجَ  حَاكِمٌ:  عَدَمُ  الوَليْ        وَالفَقْدُ، وَالإِحْرامُ، والعَضْلُ، السَّفَرْ
حَبْسٌ،   تَوَارٍ،   عِزُّهُ،    ونكاحه        أَوْ طِفْلُهُ،  أَوْ  حَافِدٌ  إِذْ  ما  قَهَرْ
وَفَتَاةُ مَحْجُورٍ،  وَمَنْ  جُنَّتْ،  وَلاَ        أَبٌّ   وَجَدُّ   لاحْتِيَاجٍ   قَدْ   ظَهَرْ
أَمَةُ  الرَّشِيدةِ  لاَ  وَليَّ  لها،   وَبَيْـ        ت المالِ مَعْ مَوْقُوفَةٍ إِذْ  لاَ  ضَررْ
مع  مُسْلِماتٍ  عُلِّقَتْ  أَوْ   دُبِّرتْ        أَوْ كُوتِبَتْ أَوْ كان أَوْلَدَ  مَنْ  كَفَرْ


http://www.alukah.net/sharia/0/81298/

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

منظومة في الألفاظ المُعرَّبة المذكورة في القرآن


للأئمة ابن السبكي وابن حجر  والسيوطي رحمهم الله تعالى


قال الإمام ابن السبكي- رحمه الله -

السَلسَبيلُ  وَطَهَ  كُوِّرَت   بِيَعٌ        رومٌ  وَطوبى  وَسِجّيلٌ  وَكافورُ
وَالزَنجَبيلُ وَمِشكاةٌ سَرادِقٌ مَعْ        اِستَبرَقٍ صَلواتٌ سُندُسٌ  طورُ
كَذا  قَراطيسُ  رَبّانِيِّهِم  وَغَسا        قٌ ثُمَّ دينارُ وَالقِسطاسُ مَشهورُ
كَذاكَ  قَسوَرَةٌ   وَاليَمُّ   ناشِئَةٌ        وَيُؤتِ كِفلَينِ مَذكُورٌ  وَمَسطورُ
لَهُ  مَقاليدُ  فِردَوسٌ  يُعَدُّ  كَذا        فيما حَكى اِبنُ دُرَيدٍ مِنهُ  تَنّورُ


وقال الحافظ ابن حجر- رحمه الله -

وَزِدتُ: حِرْمٌ وَمُهلٌ وَالسِجِلُّ كَذا الس        سَريُّ  وَالأَبُّ   ثُمَّ   الجِبتُ   مَذكُورُ
وَقِطَّنا       وَإِناهٌ       ثُمَّ       مُتَّكَئاً        دارَستُ  يُصهَرُ   مِنهُ   فَهْوَ   مَصهورُ
وَهَيتَ  وَالسَّكَرُ  الأَوّاهُ  مَع   حَصَبٍ        وَأَوِّبي    مَعْهُ    وَالطاغوتُ    مَسطورُ
صِرهُنَّ أَصري وَغيضَ  الماءُ  مَع  وَزَرٍ        ثُمَّ   الرَقيمُ   مَناصٌ    وَالسَنا    النورُ


وقال العلامة السيوطي - رحمه الله -

وَلِينَةٌ   فومُها   رَهوٌ   وَأَخلَدُ    مَز        جاةٌ    وَسَيِّدُها    القَيّومُ     مَوفورُ
وَقُمَّلٌ   ثُمَّ   أَسفارٌ    عَنى    كُتُباً        وَسُجَّداً     ثُمَّ     رِبِّيّونَ     تَكثيرُ
وَحِطَّةٌ  وَطَوى  وَالرَّسُّ   نونُ   كَذا        عَدْنٌ   وَمُنفَطِرُ   الأَسباطُ   مَذكورُ
مِسكٌ  أَباريقُ  ياقوتٌ   رَووا   فَهُنا        ما فاتَ مِن عَدَدِ الأِلفاظِ  مَحصورُ
وَبَعضُهُم عَدَّ الاولى[1] مَع بَطائِنُها        وَالاخِرَهْ[2] لِمعاني الضِدِّ  مَقصورُ
وَما  سُكوتِيَ[3] عَن  آنٍ   وَآنِيةٍ        سيناء   أَوابِ   وَالمرقومُ    تَقصيرُ
وَلا  بِأَيدي  وَما  يَتلوهُ  مِن   عَبَسٍ        لِأَنِّها   مَعَ   ما    قَدَّمتُ    تَكريرُ


__________________
[1] بالنقل لأجل الوزن
[2] بالإسكان لأجل الوزن
[3] بفتح الياء لغة

http://www.alukah.net/sharia/0/81666/

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

شرح أبيات علمية جامعة في علوم نافعة

د. طالب بن عمر الكثيري

http://www.almeshkat.net/book/10328

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

للإضافات ..

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*المستحقُّون للصفع 

قال العلامة الشيخ محمد السفاريني الحنبلي في كتابه (نفثات الصدر المكمد و قرة عين المسعد لشرح ثلاثيان مسند الإمام أحمد):
والمستمع لحديثمن يتناجون أحد الثمانية المستحقين للصفع، كما في كلا بعض الأدباء :

قد خص بالصفع في الدنيا ثمانية *** لا لوم في واحد منهم إذا صفعا 
المستخف بسلطان له خطر *** وداخل في حديث اثنين قد جمعا 
وآمر غيره في غير منزله *** وجالس مجلساً عن قدره ارتفعا 
ومتحف بحديث غير حافظه *** وداخل بيت تطفيل بغير دعا 
وقاريء العلم مع من لا خلاق له *** وطالب النصر من أعدائه طمعا

( التقاط الدررو اختطاف الثمر من كتب أهل العلم و الأثر ص : 27 )

http://www.tasfiatarbia.org/vb/showp...62&postcount=6
*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*صحابيان بنفس الإسم 

صحابيان تشابهت أسماؤهما ، و هما عبد الله بن زيد بن عاصم ، و عبد الله بن زيد بن عبد ربه ، روى أحدهما حديث الوضوء ، و الآخر حديث الأذان ، أشير إليهما بهذا البيت :

عاصم في الوضوء فافهم و أمـا ................. عبد ربه حديثه في الأذان 

( كشكول ابن عقيل حكم و نوادر و ألغاز و أقاويل . ص : 190 )

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــ ـــــــــــ
عبد الله بن زيد ابن عبد ربه بن ثعلبة الأنصاري الخزرجي المدني البدري من سادة الصحابة شهد العقبة وبدرا
و هذا حديث الأذان لعبد الله بن زيد بن عبد ربه :
أخرجه أحمد في المسند (4/ 43- 16478)، والبخاري في خلق أفعال العباد (137، 138)، وأبو داود في السنن (449)، والترمذي في السنن (189)، وابن ماجه في السنن (706)، والدارمي في السنن (1224، 1225)، وابن أبي خيثمة في التاريخ في السفر الثالث (1397)، وابن خزيمة في صحيحه (363، 370، 371)، وابن الجارود في المنتقى (158)، وابن المنذر في الأوسط (1159)، وابن حبان في صحيحه (1679)، والدارقطني في السنن (1/ 241- 29)، والبيهقي في السنن الكبير (1/ 390، 415)، وفي السنن الصغير (273)، وفي دلائل النبوة (7/ 17)، وفي معرفة السنن والآثار (2623)، وابن الجوزي في المنتظم في تاريخ الملوك (3/ 78)
من طريق محمد بن إسحاق قال: حدثنا محمد بن إبراهيم بن الحارث التيمي، عن محمد بن عبد الله بن زيد بن عبد ربه، قال: حدثني أبي عبد الله بن زيد، قال: لما أمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالناقوس يعمل ليضرب به للناس لجمع الصلاة طاف بي وأنا نائم رجل يحمل ناقوسًا في يده، فقلتُ: يا عبد الله أتبيع الناقوس؟ قال: وما تصنع به؟ فقلتُ: ندعو به إلى الصلاة، قال: أفلا أدلك على ما هو خير من ذلك؟ فقلتُ له: بلى، قال: فقال: تقول: الله أكبر، الله أكبر، الله أكبر، الله أكبر، أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله، أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله، أشهد أن محمدًا رسول الله، أشهد أن محمدًا رسول الله، حي على الصلاة، حي على الصلاة، حي على الفلاح، حي على الفلاح، الله أكبر، الله أكبر، لا إله إلا الله، قال: ثم استأخر عني غير بعيد، ثم، قال: وتقول: إذا أقمت الصلاة، الله أكبر الله أكبر، أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله، أشهد أن محمدًا رسول الله، حي على الصلاة، حي على الفلاح، قد قامت الصلاة، قد قامت الصلاة، الله أكبر الله أكبر، لا إله إلا الله، فلما أصبحتُ، أتيتُ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فأخبرتُه، بما رأيتُ فقال: "إنها لرؤيا حق إن شاء الله، فقمْ مع بلال فألق عليه ما رأيتَ، فليؤذن به، فإنه أندى صوتًا منك" فقمتُ مع بلال، فجعلتُ ألقيه عليه، ويؤذن به، قال: فسمع ذلك عمر بن الخطاب، وهو في بيته فخرج يجر رداءه، ويقول: والذي بعثك بالحق يا رسول الله، لقد رأيتُ مثل ما رأى، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "فلله الحمد".
قال ابن خزيمة في صحيحه (1/ 224): ليس في أخبار عبد الله بن زيد في قصة الأذان خبرٌ أصحُّ من هذا؛ لأن محمد بن عبد الله بن زيد سمعه من أبيه، وعبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى لم يسمعه من عبد الله بن زيد.
وقال البيهقي في السنن الكبير (1/ 391): وفى كتاب العلل لأبى عيسى الترمذي قال: سألتُ محمد بن إسماعيل البخاري عن هذا الحديث -يعنى حديث محمد بن إبراهيم التيمي- فقال: هو عندي حديث صحيح.
وقد صححه جمع من الأئمة، وانظر: شرح ابن ماجه لمغلطاي (ص: 1084، 1085)
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــ ـــــــــــ
عبد الله بن زيد بن عاصم بن كعب أحد بني مازن بن النجار ، يعرف بابن أم عمارة ، وهو الذي قتل مسيلمة بالسيف مع رمية وحشي له بحربته .
و هذا حديث الوضوء له :

عن عمـرِو بنِ يَحْيَى الْمَازِنِيِّ، عن أبيهِ قالَ: شَهِدْتُ عمـرَو بنَ أبِي حسـنٍ سـألَ عبدَ اللهِ بنَ زيدٍ عن وُضُـوءِ النَّبِيِّ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّم؟ فَدَعَا بِتَوْرٍ مِن مَاءٍ، فَتَوَضَّأَ لَهُمْ وُضوءَ النَّبِيِّ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّم. فَأَكْفَأَ عَلَى يَدَيْهِ مِن التَّوْرِ، فَغَسَلَ يَدَيْهِ ثَلاَثًا، ثُمَّ أَدْخَلَ يَدَهُ في التَّوْرِ، فَمَضْمَضَ وَاسْتَنْشَقَ وَاسْتَنْثَرَ ثَلاَثًا بِثَلاَثِ غَرَفَاتٍ، ثُمَّ أَدْخَلَ يَدَهُ فِي التَّوْرِ فَغَسَلَ وَجْهَهُ ثَلاثًا، ثُمَّ أَدْخَلَ يَدَيهِ فَغَسَلَهُما مَرَّتَيْنِ إِلى المِرْفَقَيْنِ، ثُمَّ أَدْخَلَ يَدَيهِ، فَمَسَحَ بِهِمَا رَأسَهُ، فأَقْبَلَ بِهِمَا وَأَدْبَرَ – مَرَّةً وَاحِدَةً - ثُمَّ غَسَلَ رِجْلَيْهِ.وفي روايَةٍ: بَدَأَ بِمُقَدَّمِ رَأْسِهِ، حتَّى ذَهَبَ بِهِمَا إِلى قَفَاهُ ثُمَّ رَدَّهُمَا حتَّى رَجَـعَ إِلَى المَكانِ الَّذِي بَدَأَ مِنْهُ. وفي روايَةٍ: أتَانَا رَسُولُ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّم، فَأَخْرَجْنَا لَهُ مَاءً فِي تَوْرٍ مِن صُفْرٍ. التَّوْرُ: شِبْهُ الطَّسْتِ.
حديثُ عمرِو بنِ يَحْيَى المَازِنِيِّ عن أبيهِ، قال: " شَهِدْتُ عمرَو بنَ أبي حسنٍ يسألُ عبدَ اللهِ بنَ زَيْدٍ عن وُضُوءِ رسولِ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسَلَّمَ، فَدَعَا بِتَوْرٍ مِن ماءٍ " إلى آخرِهِ. 
لفظةُ: "التَّوْرِ" ليستْ في شيءٍ مِن رواياتِ البخاريِّ، هى مِن أفرادِ مُسْلِمٍ 
وقولُهُ: "وفي روايةٍ: (( أَتَانَا رسولُ اللهِ صلى اللهُ عليهِ وسَلَّمَ " إلى آخرِهِ... الروايةُ مِن أفرادِ مُسْلِمٍ.
فالحديث متفق عليه

http://www.tasfiatarbia.org/vb/showp...81&postcount=9
*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*لفظ القنوت ورد لعشرة معان

نظمها الحافظ زين الدين العراقي فقال:
وَلَفْظ الْقُنُوت اُعْدُدْ مَعَانِيهْ تَجِدهْ ... مَزِيدًا عَلَى عَشْر مَعَانِي مَرْضِيّهْ
دُعَاءٌ خُشُوعٌ وَالْعِبَادَة طَاعَهْ ... إِقَامَتهَا إِقْرَاره بِالْعُبُودِيَّ  هْ
سُكُوتٌ صَلَاةٌ وَالْقِيَام وَطُولهْ ... كَذَاك دَوَام طَاعَة الرَّابِح الْقُنْيهْ
فتح الباري (491/2)، عون المعبود (227/2).
بواسطة أبيات جمع الشتات ص 13. للشيخ عبد الرزاق البدر
قوله: «القُِنية»: يعني: الكِسْبة، يريد التبشير بحسن المآل، والله تعالى أعلم.
المعاني العشرة حسب ترتيب المنظومة:
[1] الدُعَاء.
[2] الخُشُوع.
[3] َالْعِبَادَة.
[4] القيام بالطاعة.
[5] الإِقْرَار بالعبودية.
[6] السُكُوت.
[7] الصَلَاة.
[8] القيام.
[9] طول َالْقِيَام.
[10] دَوَام الطَاعَة.

http://www.tasfiatarbia.org/vb/showp...6&postcount=19
*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

جزاكم الله خيرا 

موضوع نافع لطالب العلم لضبط اهم المسائل

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*السنة تكون أفضل من الواجب في حالات

نظمها الجلال السيوطي فقال:
الفرض أفضل من تطوع عابد ...... حتى ولو قد جاء منه بأكثر
إلا التطهر قبل وقت وابتدا ...... للسلام كذاك إبرا المعسر

وزاد الشيخ العلامة محمد الخلوتي الختان ونظمه فقال:
وكذا ختان المرء قبل بلوغه ...... تمم به عقد الإمام المكثر
غذاء الألباب (286/1).
فتلخص من هذا أحوال أربعة تكون فيها السنة أفضل من الواجب وهي:
1- ابتداء السلام سنة، وردّه واجب والابتداء أفضل.
2- إنظار المعسر فرض وإبراؤه سنة، وهو أفضل.
3- التطهر قبل الوقت سنة وبه يجب، وهو قبل الوقت أفضل.
4- ختان المرء قبل البلوغ سنة، وبعده واجب، والاختتان قبل البلوغ أفضل.
بواسطة أبيات جمع الشتات ص 14.

http://www.tasfiatarbia.org/vb/showp...5&postcount=20
*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
الأمور التي تخل بالفهم خمسة*


من مدونة الشيخ محمد بن عمر بن سالم بازمول - حفظه الله - :
*
كشكول ١٢١٨: الأمور التي تخل بالفهم خمسة*




الأمور التي تخل بالفهم خمسة :


الأمر الأول: احتمال اللفظ للمجاز والحقيقة عند القائلين بالمجاز، ويدخل فيه احتمال اللفظ للتقديم والتأخير.

الأمر الثاني : احتمال اللفظ لوجود اضمار. ويدخل فيه تغير الإعراب .

الأمر الثالث: احتمال اللفظ لأن يكون منقولاً،  كنقل معاني الألفاظ من معانيها في اللغة إلى معاني شرعية. ويدخل فيه التصريف.

الأمر الرابع : الاشتراك. أن يكون اللفظ من قبيل المشترك اللفظي.

الأمر الخامس : النسخ، ويدخل فيه التخصيص، والمعارض العقلي.

الأربعة الأولى تتعلق باللفظ . والخامس يتعلق بخارج عنه.

نظمت في بيتين :
تجوز  ثم   إضمار    بعدهما        #  نقل  تلاه اشتراك فهو يخلفه
وأرجح الكل تخصيص وآخرها         # نسخ فما بعده قسم يخلفه

http://mohammadbazmool.blogspot.com/...blog-post.html

----------

